# Tips for the Perfect Golf Swing



## Ernie Dimeo

Hello Guys. If you want to have perfect Golf Swing, then these are the best tips for your:

1.*The Mind:* most important aspect of the golf swing is in the mind.A positive attitude is essential for a solid golf swing.
2. *The Grip*: The first physical step to any perfect golf swing is the a strong, solid grip. The grip should form a V with the thumbs and index fingers.
3.*Swing Plane*:A line that the club draws in the air as it is being swung. This should be a circular in nature.


----------



## 373

About 2 minutes ago, there was an ad for Michael Breed's show on The Golf Channel. He said the emphasis would be on swing plane.

One interesting tip I got recently about my grip was that I should weaken it. At my age, with my physical problems, mostly my elbows, weaken my grip would allow me to make a more sweeping swing and lessen the shock to my wrists and elbows.


----------



## Bradford

thanks for your suggestion.My grip is not so tight.Your tips really very helpful for me in my golf teaching classes.


----------



## Fangirl_Golfer

Great tips! Ive been using youtube videos to help me get my swing down!


----------



## golflover24

great tips! i will use them


----------



## game-inglove

*Weak vs Strong grip*

Hi,

The reference to a weak grip is not a reference to how tight or how weak (soft) you grip the golf club but, to how many knuckles of the glove hand you see when you look down at your hand at address. Generally speaking with a neutral grip you will see 2 knuckles, weaker 1 knuckle; stronger 3-4 knuckles. A great way of finding your natural grip is the rest the club on your left thigh and to simply let your left arm and hand hang naturally by your side. Then simply take the club with you relaxed left hand and this will be your natural grip. Mine is a strong grip because when my arm hangs down my left palm naturally faces backwards with more knuckles showing; That's just the way I am built. Once you find your natural grip, try variations to feel how right/wrong each feel; that will definitely help you.


----------



## Edgar Smith

Thanks for sharing these wonderful and much needed tips. Success in golf depends less on strength and power of the body, it more depends on strength on mind, character and abilities. When ever I feel any require improvement in my golf game, I usually take golf tips online.


----------



## Edgar Smith

Thank you very much for sharing this wonderful and incredible tips!. Body posture is definitely very important for obtaining perfection in this game. So in short if you act like a gentlemen you can easily win this game.


----------



## Edgar Smith

*Golf Tips*

Maintaining a stable and good posture is extremely important to play golf. This game requires a lot of practice as well as training. You can find lot of tips which help to nourish your golf abilities. I am also practising a lot and so far i am happy with the results. The best thing that i have learned is that, you always need good posture and patience to learn the skills of golf. However, i need the inputs of all professionals on this forum to give me some extra tips to swing the ball. Thanks!!!


----------



## Dsanders9944

Ernie Dimeo said:


> Hello Guys. If you want to have perfect Golf Swing, then these are the best tips for your:
> 
> 1.*The Mind:* most important aspect of the golf swing is in the mind.A positive attitude is essential for a solid golf swing.
> 2. *The Grip*: The first physical step to any perfect golf swing is the a strong, solid grip. The grip should form a V with the thumbs and index fingers.
> 3.*Swing Plane*:A line that the club draws in the air as it is being swung. This should be a circular in nature.



Thanks for the tips! All the things you've mentioned are important to some extent, here's my 2 cents worth 

1)I would say golf is only about 20% mental and 80% technical. If you have a good technique you don't need to be mentally strong as your confidence will grow through you hitting good shots. It doesn't matter how positve you are if your technique sucks.

2)The grip has been taught incorrectly from the begginning of the game, I believe a strong grip is the answer to hitting it straight 

3)According to trackman, The swing plane only really has about 20% to do with the intial path the ball flies on, so although it is important, I would say control of the club face is more important


----------



## 373

Welcome to the forum DSanders... 

I've seen a variety of teaching over the years that focused on swing plane. I do believe there is an appropriate plane for each person, one suited to their body type. What some of the teaching doesn't seem to say right out is, the key issue is to bring the club back into the ball on an effective plane. Effective means in such a way you hit the shot you need at the time. Effective also means not having to manipulate the club from one plane to another.


----------



## Dsanders9944

yes I agree. The transition down is very important. Plane to me is irrelevant, providing that it compliments the posture and the angle of the shoulder turn. Clubface in relation to the ball and the target, the correct amount of wrist hinge and a torso that turns 90 degrees around a fixed spine, now those are the important things IMO


----------



## 373

I wouldn't call plane irrelevant, but it probably shouldn't be as big a focal point as people like Hank Haney are making out of it in his new video. I could keep the swing so perfectly on plane and still hit shanks, scuffs, ground balls and fat skied shots.

That brings up another point... I can't stand hearing someone like Haney tell me they are going to expose SECRETS... (Swing plane in this case) Even the golf magazines do it. The pros don't have secrets. They have good attitudes about proper practice.

And yes, things you mentioned would go on my list of what's more important than plane.

As I've fought to get my game back over the past year, one of the biggest hurdles I've run into is that I morphed into a swing that was mostly arms and less body turn. It's not something easy to get back, tight as my body has become at 65 years old. I'm getting it, but it's still inconsistent. When I do it right, the ball goes a lot farther than I intended and I realize if I still had the swing I did 30 years ago, I still wouldn't have lost any distance.

Someone once told me the biggest issue about swing plane was simple... Yes, you should bring it down on the same angle of plane as you took it up, but you have to bring it down into the ball over the same path as you took it away. In other words, you can return the club on plane after coming over the top and hit either a dead pull or huge slice, depending how your hands are. Plane wouldn't matter.


----------



## AaronKershaw

Thanks for giving this info, its very useful to me to play golf at any Scottsdale Golf Clubs.


----------



## carrotworm

Ernie Dimeo said:


> Hello Guys. If you want to have perfect Golf Swing, then these are the best tips for your:
> 
> 1.*The Mind:* most important aspect of the golf swing is in the mind.A positive attitude is essential for a solid golf swing.
> 2. *The Grip*: The first physical step to any perfect golf swing is the a strong, solid grip. The grip should form a V with the thumbs and index fingers.
> 3.*Swing Plane*:A line that the club draws in the air as it is being swung. This should be a circular in nature.


1.The Mind: I find clearing it of swing tips tends to help. Don't overthink.
2. The Grip: Hold it naturally, don't overlap fingers. Whatever feels comfortable for you.
3.Swing Plane: Whatever your swing, whatever your quirks, take it easy and don't swing too hard. Your swing is unique to you, don't try to copy someone else.


----------



## stephensafar

TIPS for Perfect golf swing
1. Keep Your Hands Low
Limiting the height of the followthrough will effectively reduce the height of your shots. The lower the hands, the lower the ballflight. Moving the ball back in your stance or choosing a stronger club and trying to swing easy are other ways to accomplish the same thing, but they’re less reliable and more difficult to execute. Instead, keep your hands low in the finish (compare the two photos at right), and the trajectory of your shots will be lower.
2.2. Give Your Spine The Forearm
Make sure you’re on-plane at the top of the swing to guarantee solid ballstriking and increased accuracy. Notice in the photo at left how my right forearm is parallel to my spine, my left wrist is flat and my elbows and arms form a tight triangle. These are indications that I’ve rotated my shoulders into the backswing perfectly.
3. Use Your Body For Power
Every good golfer knows that power comes from the body, not the arms. To learn to power the club with your body instead of your arms and hands, put the club behind the ball at address, with your body in a dead-stop position. Without taking a backswing, try to drag the ball into the air. If you’re a player who uses his or her hands to control the club, you’ll probably struggle at first. However, you’ll quickly find that once you start moving the club with your body, you’ll begin to get the ball in the air more consistently. This helps you turn fully through the ball on the downswing.
4.4. Hinge For Power
Amateurs have problems hitting crisp iron shots due to two fatal flaws. First, the takeaway tends to be too low to the ground, which delays the proper hinging of the wrists until too late in the backswing. Second, in a misguided effort to create power, the arms tend to swing too far in the backswing. This causes a breakdown in posture and usually leads to a reverse pivot. These flaws cause mis-hits and a lack of distance and control.

Several simple steps can be taken to gain control over the length of the swing in order to create more solid contact. At setup, a 45-degree angle should be present between the left arm and the clubshaft. This starts the swing with the wrists already hinged halfway to the necessary 90 degrees. During the takeaway, the hands should stay close to the ground while the clubhead moves up quickly. The goal is to get the left thumb pointing at the right shoulder as soon as possible. You’ll know you’ve achieved the proper wrist hinge when your left arm is parallel to the ground and the clubshaft is perpendicular to it. This sets the wrists much earlier in the backswing, eliminating the need to swing the arms too far at the top. The tendency to lose posture and reverse pivot will be removed with this more compact golf swing.

Creating the proper wrist hinge in the backswing will lead to noticeably better ballstriking and, as a result, more consistent distance and direction on all iron shots.
5. Give Your Slice The Elbow
Some players like John Daly swing with their elbow flying out, while others like Sergio Garcia keep it in, proving that it’s possible to hit great shots with either method. However, my biomechanical studies indicate that the flying right elbow position favors a fade ballflight while a tucked right elbow promotes a draw. If you struggle with slicing or have always wanted to develop a power-rich draw, then the right elbow may hold the answer. Plus, when you let the right elbow fly, it has the tendency to raise the right shoulder skyward, which almost always causes an over-the-top move during the downswing and an array of bad results.
6. Chipping
Although it’s tempting to hit chips indoors, all it takes is one broken lamp to realize that golf is an outdoor activity. Nevertheless, you can improve your chipping technique within the friendly confines of your own living room with the help of a wooden dowel or broken golf shaft.Take the dowel and place it through the hole on the top of the grip on a pitching wedge. Push the dowel roughly eight to 12 inches down the butt end of the shaft (a little Vaseline may help the dowel slide easier through the clubshaft). Two to three feet of the dowel should extend outward from the top of the grip.

Now, practice your chipping motion, making sure that your left wrist remains rigid as the clubface passes through the impact zone. If your left wrist breaks down (a flaw that can cause a lot of short-game misery), you’ll feel the protruding portion of the dowel hit against your left side. In addition to guarding against wrist breakdown, the dowel will also help you to establish the proper hands-forward position at address—a crucial factor for clean contact.


The key for long-term success is to eliminate the faulty shoulder tilt and right elbow position at the top. The most efficient right elbow position for keeping slices at bay and promoting a draw is on or just inside the seam running down the right side of your shirt. When you place your right elbow in this general area, it allows the shoulders to turn level to the spine, making it much easier to drop the club inside on the downswing for maximum power and improved control.


----------



## 373

stephensafar said:


> 3. Use Your Body For Power
> Every good golfer knows that power comes from the body, not the arms. To learn to power the club with your body instead of your arms and hands, put the club behind the ball at address, with your body in a dead-stop position. Without taking a backswing, try to drag the ball into the air. If you’re a player who uses his or her hands to control the club, you’ll probably struggle at first. However, you’ll quickly find that once you start moving the club with your body, you’ll begin to get the ball in the air more consistently. This helps you turn fully through the ball on the downswing.
> l


This is probably one of the most undeniable truths in golf.

In the recent past, (a few years?), I've developed a lateral move that amounted to no turn on the backswing. I was hitting the ball practically all arms through impact and only turning in some theatrical manner into a follow through, but my body wasn't participating in whatever power I had. Being 6'7" tall, I have a long arc and I'm a feel player, so I was still hitting the ball pretty well, but thinking my loss of distance was due to age. 

I started taking lessons and the pro did some video of my swings with various clubs. It became pretty obvious I wasn't turning well and I wasn't contributing any power by virtue of my body. 

I'm doing drills to get that feel of turning back and through, but I have to say, it's not easy to recover. There's a lot of regression before any progress becomes apparent, so I suggest to anyone that they do what they can to maintain some flexibility and constantly work on keeping their turn because if you lose it, it's really hard to get a coordinated turn back.


----------



## lindabaptiste

Hi,

The reason that you could be topping the ball is that your knees aren't bent enough. That was my big problem. The other reason could be is you are pulling your head. This means that you are trying to look up to see where the ball is going before you make the impact. One simple method you could try is to put a towel under both armpits. Then when you swing have the towel stay in the same place. This really helps your shoulders be square with the ball. Trust me I'm really rusty also. I live in texas where there is a limited time to play. So maybe it's just really early in the year for you or you may need lessons but try this first. Other wise you can see this video on Ten Easy Tips to Lower Your Golf Scores here: youtube.com/watch?v=os1WuCWZF8A

Hope that I helped as much as I can.


----------



## FearlessGolfer

Dsanders9944 said:


> 3)According to trackman, The swing plane only really has about 20% to do with the intial path the ball flies on, so although it is important, I would say control of the club face is more important


Have you used any other training aids? If so, which one do you feel works best for you? Had a friend tell me about this one called DuoTrac Golf. It's supposed to be able to help you figure out your footwork, club face angle, and swing plane. What's your take on that?


----------



## sadesh

perfect tips for me, thanks for sharing. i am just 8 month old for gulf.


----------



## lp734

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## andyshen

Wow. Tips is goof for me. I will use this..hahaa thanks


----------

